# Keurig Coffee - What is your favorite K Cup?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

For those of you that have Keurig Coffee machines, what is your favorite K Cup? I have tried a bunch, and my favorites are:
Coffee People - Original Donut Shop:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002AN2QPM/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=slingshotcom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399373&creativeASIN=B002AN2QPM

Timothy's - Colombian Decaf:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004346KYY/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=slingshotcom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399373&creativeASIN=B004346KYY


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Dont use one unless it is a dire emergency, when I do Sumatran blend.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Which one? Green Mountain?


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

I will check tonight at work and let you know.

Normally I French Press 10 cups, or auto drip the same VOLUME and strength keep me going... Lol


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Mine is the Nantucket Blend. Breakfast Blend is nice too. Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Just the regular green mountain for me. With a little bit of milk.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have some of the Nantucket ordered right now. I heard it was good. My least favorite in the Millstone Breakfast Blend.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

dont have one i have a bunn and this is my coffee cup and i like hot black and strong!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Emerills and Newmans Own.


----------

